# Erlaubnisscheine für Holland



## spinnermarv (21. Juni 2009)

tach erstmal!

in den sommerferien geht es drei wochen nach holland, genauer gesagt nach hindeloopen, hauptsächlich zum angeln. jetzt habe ich aber grundsätzliche fragen zum angeln an binnengewässern.

1. wie sieht es mit dem vispass aus?
2. muss ich für jedes gewässer eine andere karte kaufen?
3. was brauche ich zum angeln an den polden(kartentechnisch)?
4. brauch ich für das ijsselmeer einen schein, und sind da hechte drinnen?(ist zwar kein binnengewässer)

vllt. kann mir ja einer die fragen beantworten|kopfkrat


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Bevor es hier zu langatmig wird oder man Dich auf die Bordsuche verweist, hier: http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/deutsch/ findest Du Antwort auf alle Deine Fragen.


----------



## spinnermarv (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

die seite ist schon mal nicht schlecht. aber könnte ich jetzt so nach hindeloopen fahren und mir dort alles nötige besorgen? und wenn ja, wo?;+


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Normalerweise in einem Angelgeschäft. Viele Campingplätze haben so etwas oder beim VVV (Fremdenverkehrsinfo).


----------



## kspr (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Hi spinnermarv,
also ich selber Angel in Stavoren (ca 10km von hindeloopen entfernt). 
Den "Vispas" bekommst du in Hindeloopen im Angelgeschäft, dies ist direkt am Hafen entlang (es gibt nur eine schmale enge straße, rechts wasser, links kaffee´s, geschäfte und nicht zu vergessen das Angelgeschäft) . Was das Angeln in Hindeloopen selber betrifft kann ich dir leider nicht viel Auskunft geben da ich noch keinen grund hatte bis dort zu fahren da das wasserangebot doch recht hoch ist 

Ja im Ijsselmeer gibt es Hechte, Zander, Barsche usw. Jedoch solltest du dich auf die Polder und Kanäle konzentrieren da diese deutlich leichter zu befischen sind und auch deutlich mehr fisch bringen 

ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

mfg
kasper


----------



## spinnermarv (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

man...... das nenn ich mal ne antwort. echt top. darf man in der umgebung mit dem vispass komplett alle polder beangeln?
ich wollte mich vorher noch ein bischen mit ködern eindecken, was läuft bei dir am besten?

petri spinnermarv


----------



## Ulli3D (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Nimm alles, was flach läuft. Doppelspinner, flachlaufende Wobbler, Jerkbaits.


----------



## spinnermarv (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

so.... eine frage wäre noch. wenn ich mir in hindeloopen den vispass hole, kann ich dann damit auch in zeeland angeln? und für wie lange gilt der bzw. was kostet er?


----------



## wilhelm (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Hallo Spinnermarf
1. ja (Großer Vispass mit Vergunning)
2. bis 31.12.2009
3. ca. 50 Euro
Hoffe ich konnte dir kurz und Hilfreich antworten#6

Gruß Wilhelm#h


----------



## Ulli3D (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Hier wird es wieder strittig aber, wenn Du in Zeeland auch auf Raubfisch gehen willst, dann brauchst Du einen 2. Vispas. Allerdings bekommst Du die 14 € Landesbeitrag, den Du ja nur einmal im Jahr entrichten musst, durch Einsenden dieses Formulars  http://web.hsvleden.nl/vispas/dubbele_afdracht_2009/ zurück.


----------



## spinnermarv (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

ahh...ok. das heißt mit 50€ bin ich im rennen. und was genau, kann ich mit dem kleinen vispass?


----------



## totaler Spinner (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*



spinnermarv schrieb:


> und was genau, kann ich mit dem kleinen vispass?


 
Auf jeden fall kaum deinen ersten Zander fangen.|supergri

Hier die Infos zum kleine vispas nachzulesen bei:
http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/deutsch/?page=allgemeine_bedingungen_kleine_vispas

Allgemeine Bedingungen beim Kleine VISpas
Für den Halter vom kleinen VISpas gelten die folgenden Bestimmungen und gesetzliche Regeln. Ein Verstoß gegen diese Bestimmungen und Regeln ist gleichzusetzen mit Angeln ohne Erlaubnis und wird nach dem niederländischen Fischereirecht mit Bußgeld bzw. Anzeige geahndet.

1. Die in der kleinen Liste von Fischgewässern des kleinen VISpas (2007) aufgeführten Angelgewässer dürfen nur mit einem gültigen kleinen VISpas beangelt werden. Nur die Liste mit den Fischgewässern selbst gibt noch kein Recht zur Ausüben der Angelei.



2. An diesen Gewässern darf der Inhaber vom Kleine VISpas ausschließlich mit nur einer Rute fischen. Und nur mit diesen zugelassenen Ködern:

Brot, Kartoffel, Teig, Käse, Getreide und Samen; 
Würmer und Krabben; 
Insekten, Insektenlarven (z.B. Maden) und deren Imitationen, insofern sie nicht größer sind als 2,5 cm.
3. Der gefangene Fisch muss (!) unbeschädigt ins selbe Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden. 

4. Es ist verboten den Fisch zu töten und mitzunehmen.

5. Wettangeln zu organisieren, es sei denn, man hat dafür eine schriftliche Zustimmung vom entsprechenden Fischrechtbesitzers, des Verbandes oder des Vereins erhalten. Sollte man am Angelgewässer auf einen abgesperrten Sektor treffen, welcher für ein genehmigtes Wettangeln reserviert wurde, muss man diesen freilassen.

6. Mit gefärbten Maden zu angeln bzw. zu füttern.

7. Fremdes Eigentum sowie die Natur durch rücksichtsloses Handeln zu zerstören, beschädigen sowie zu verunreinigen.

8. So zu fischen, dass Wasservögel den ausgelegten Köder packen können.

9. Angelschnüre und sonstigen Abfall am Angelplatz zurückzulassen. Beim Verlassen des Angelplatzes muss dieser ordentlich und sauber hinterlassen werden!

10. Private Grundstücke und Ufer ohne Zustimmung des Eigentümers zu betreten. Auch wenn man das Recht hat das anliegende Gewässer zu beangeln.

11. Grund und Ackerflächen zu betreten, wo noch zu erntendes Getreide steht oder noch Gras gemäht werden muss. Außer man besitzt das gültige Begehungsrecht.

12. Haustiere mitzunehmen bei freilaufendem Vieh. Gatter und Zäune dienen immer geschlossen zu bleiben.

In Naherholungs- und Naturschutzgebieten muss man sich an die Vorschriften und Regeln halten. Diese sind mittels Schilder deutlich angegeben.

Man ist verpflichtet die entsprechenden Angeldokumente stets bei sich zu führen und auf Verlagen den entsprechend autorisierten Stellen (befugte Kontrolleure des Vereins, des Verbandes, der Sportvisserij Nederland sowie der Polizei) ohne zu zögern vorzuzeigen.

Man angelt auf eigenes Risiko und ist selbst für sein Handeln am Wasser verantwortlich. Sportvisserij Nederland, die Verbände, die Angelsportvereine sowie die Eigentümer des Angelgewässers sind in keiner Weise verantwortlich und haftbar.

Der VISpas und der kleine VISpas sowie die Liste mit allen Angelgewässern die dazu gehören sind strickt persönlich, jedoch bleiben sie Eigentum des entsprechenden Angelvereins der sie ausgestellt hat sowie von Sportvisserij Nederland.

Alle hier aufgeführten Bedingungen und Regeln gelten für alle aufgelisteten Gewässer in den entsprechenden Gewässerlisten. Per Verbandsgebiet sowie per Angelgewässer können zusätzliche Bestimmungen und Beschränkungen gelten. Diese sind dann separat bei den entsprechenden Gewässern gelistet.

So könnte es z.B in einer bestimmten Periode verboten sein, bestimmte Köder zu verwenden. Auch wäre es möglich, dass Sie verpflichtet sind, bestimmte Fischarten zurückzusetzen. Im Allgemeinen werden auch immer die Mindestmaße erwähnt. Lesen Sie deshalb gut die Fischwasserlisten (viswaterlijsten).


----------



## spinnermarv (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

wie sieht denn das mit den barschen und zandern aus? oder ist da nur mit hecht zurechnen?


----------



## Ulli3D (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Raubfische! Also auch Barsch und Zander!


----------



## Röp (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Hallo durchstöbere hier die Seiten und finde Eure Links super.Fahre in 2 Wochen nach Kamperland-Veenermeer.Habe trotzdem keine Ahnung ob ich nun die zeekaart oder normale viskekaart benötige.#c


----------



## wilhelm (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Hallo Röp
Kamperland-Veenermeer ist ein Binnengewässer also Visspass. 
Hinweis: See auf Niederländisch = Meer,Meer auf Niederländisch = Zee
Alles eitere steht in den links gut beschrieben.
Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## totaler Spinner (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Ihr meint sicherlich das Veersemeer. Dort darf man mit den vispas oder mit den zeevispas angeln. ist Salzwasser. Ich mein der zeevispas ist zwar paar € billiger aber damit darf man nur noch zusätzlich im Grevelingenmeer angeln(geht auch mit normalen vispas)  und nach Würmern buddeln. Für die Nordsee braucht man eh kein Schein. Mit den vispas hat man dazu noch viel mehr Möglichkeiten im Binnenland.


----------



## wilhelm (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

hallo totaler Spinner.
Hast Recht Veersemeer |rotwerden


----------



## Röp (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Danke


----------

